
Hellerstein's Progressive Systems Project Ideas - toomanybits
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1H3JzS3Em2g77FOngUTVwRGJAj29OZdkaVyedlM_jLTg/edit
======
danblick
For anybody wondering: Joe Hellerstein is a professor at UC Berkeley:

[http://db.cs.berkeley.edu/jmh/](http://db.cs.berkeley.edu/jmh/)

I'd say he's best known for work on database systems and distributed systems.
( I haven't heard the term Progressive systems before, but it seems related to
the idea of logical monotonicity from his work on Bloom, which is super cool:
[http://bloom-lang.net/calm/](http://bloom-lang.net/calm/) )

[Edit]

Here's a note on Progressive systems from
[https://sites.google.com/site/progressive294/](https://sites.google.com/site/progressive294/)
-

'''We seem to be at a turning point in data-centric systems, with an emerging
design pattern that we can call progressive systems. In a progressive system,
data is accumulated monotonically without mutation; the "state" of the system
is often nothing more than the current result of an expression (or "view")
over the accumulated state.'''

